# You mean Rick Santorum?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's a short blog on Rick Santorum tidbits that I bet you did not know.









Barn Buzz | Farm Journal Magazine

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Puppy mills were a big problem here in PA where Santorum is from. Probably why he is the way he is.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nothing wrong with trying to get a handle on puppy mills.......aligning oneself with extremist groups like PETA is another.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Now that we're finally starting to see sanity returning to the horse slaughter issue, the last thing I want to see is an "animal rights" extremist. Sadly, with the polarization of both parties with their extremes we're going to see a lot more.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

I am disapointed with all politicians. They all seem to be out of touch with reality.

As far as PETA is concerned they are a radical group hell bent on pushing their beliefs on others. They will continue to beleive using animal products is completly wrong, but for me I have incisors and will continue to use them for the purpose they were intended.

Puppy mills, pet stores and animal shelters. There would be few if people were just responsible. The current trend these days is to abandon all responsibility and dump in on someone else. To many people decide to get some kind of pet, then find out what kind of effort it is to care for then dump it on someone else to deal with it. The same people have children and do the same thing.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree Mike120 and cwright about politicians....but that is where we are with politics in this country. I have seen far too many folks with good intentions that go into politics, quickly transform because of the overwhelming pressures and temptations(money). The proverbial catch 22. But, we still MUST make a choice!....albeit, the lesser of evils. In my lifetime, this country has never been threatened more from "internal" forces than at the present time. Come November, one MUST make a choice.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> But, we still MUST make a choice!....albeit, the lesser of evils


Sometimes, instead of being lesser of two evils, it is the evil of two lessers . . .


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> Sometimes, instead of being lesser of two evils, it is the evil of two lessers . . .


Good One!!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The peta thing worries me as I see Santorum as a better choice than Romney (didn't he completely screw up Massachusetts healthcare with something very similar to Obamacare?).

I wouldn't piss on somebody that abuses animals if they were on fire but again Peta is almost as dangerous as the Taliban.

Something I noticed in England, a lot of their eggs are labeled free range now. If I was to get back into the dairy business I'd have to sell this wet ole clay farm and buy several hundred acres of lighter ground and do the rotational grazing thing. Keep the cows out of the mud that way. Funny how most of us farmers take better care of their livestock than some people do their own pets or kids ain't it?


----------

